# Cuz it so not happening (the decorative finishes thread)



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

This was a door handle up-do I did a maybe 3 years ago(oh wait add a year cuz of Covid) within a whole room make-over i executed. (B4 after included doors on left)

Part of the prep was using a dremmel to add physical age. After the finish, I applied coats of Stays Clear dead flat. Since the handle were occasional use, I went for it!

Cheers


----------



## Texvin (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow, you got a very good result, you are great!


----------

